# Synchronisation Location Films



## SL500 (26 Novembre 2012)

Bjr à tous,

Utilisateur depuis peu de la gamme Apple 
Je rencontre un pb synchronisation sur Apple TV entre mes locations de film sur Apple store et IPAd et Itunes PC.
Cas 1 Location Film via Apple TV et visualisation OK
Cas 2 Location Film via Ipad et impossible à synchroniser avec Apple TV
Cas 3 Location Film via Itunes PC et impossible à synchroniser avec Apple TV
Modèle Apple TV dernière version et tous les logiciels Itunes de même révison sur les appareils à synchroniser d'ailleurs le partage existe bien sur mon compte client (excepté pour Apple TV)

Merci par avance de votre aide car je galère depuis plusieurs jours


----------



## thebustre (26 Novembre 2012)

j'ai bien l'impression que la location ne marche que sur l'appareil initial

il n'y a pas de synchro comme sur les achats

c'est pareil chez moi (on peut s'en sortir avec Airplay si sous Mountain Lion pour Mac et AT2 ou 3)


----------

